# Cambio de disco duro



## joanthanyox (May 8, 2013)

Tengo un problema con el cambio de disco duro tengo un pc con un disco sata y lo cambio por otro sata el problema es q*ue* al intentar formatear el booteo no arranca hice las siguientes pruebas 


Cambio de lector de cd... no funciona no arranca el formateo...
booteo por pendrive... no funciona
probar otro sistema operativo... no funciona
 

lo que me da a pensar esto que el problema es
- el disco duro o la placa 

*Pero*

el disco duro montado en el pc de donde estaba funciona perfectamente... (arranca inicia el sistema operativo todo bien
(el que quiero poner)

el pc con su disco duro (actual) funciona perfectamente(igual que el anterior)

alguna idea?


----------



## Scooter (May 8, 2013)

Mira en la bios y cambia el orden de arranque de las unidades o haz esa bootable. Me suena a una tontería de ese tipo.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 8, 2013)

hola alo que te dijo el amigo Scooter le agrego lo siguiente si no botea la lectora ni pendrive hace lo del amigo Scooter..... porque sino el problema es la placa..... tenes un disco de arranque que se llama hienboot..y tambien fijate si la configuracion o sea lo jumper de el disco no esten mal puesto o sea master.,eslave., o cable selet. aca te dejo el link dodnde bajas la ultima vercion    http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd   ...... y aca como hacerlo desde una usb ....https://sites.google.com/site/proyectobyte/Blog/bootea-desde-un-usb-tu-hirens-con-grub4dos


----------



## morta (May 8, 2013)

Hola joanthanyox, primero antes que nada nos tendrías que informar el modelo de la placa madre y la versión del BIOS para descartar un problema de que el BIOS no te reconozca el tamaño del disco.
Que utilidad estas usando para formatear?, creaste particiones antes de formatear?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 8, 2013)

queridicimo amigo morta...en el prier mensaje el puso todas las cosas que no le hace .. y con esos indicios sospecho que pueden pasar dos cosas..una que el setup..este progamado para que el boteo sea en el disco duro y comoutimo recurso las demas cosas ..lo segundo es que sea la placa pues  segun el no le arranco el formateo.y aali puede pasar tambien que el arranque no sea la compactera como primer boteo o sea volvemos al setup.. se emtiende.. sino pregunten


----------



## morta (May 8, 2013)

mi amigo, pregunto por que la verdad de todas las cosas que escribió no se entiende que hizo ni como, solo dice que no bootea para formatearlo, no dice modelo de mother, no dice si lo puso como esclavo o saco el disco y puso el otro, no dice si es un disco nuevo o uno usado, no dice si es sata o sata 2 o sata 3, no explica como y con que lo quiere formatear, no dice si tiene particiones o no el disco.
tampoco dice si el bios se lo detecta, como verás probablemente sea una pavada, pero hay muchas variables y si no se es explicito en explicar que hace y como lo hace, vamos a estar tirando ideas como en el pictionary hasta que alguno le pegue de rebote.

Por las dudas aclaro que va con la mejor intención y no escribo esto por que este molesto, sino que va con todas las ganas de ayudar a que solucione el tema.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 8, 2013)

sip mi amigo morta en esa estoy con usted tiene que dar mas datos y si no se explica al menos fotos de la pantalla de error o de los discos..en fin..... mas datos porque asi es tirar lo que nos parese pero no es seguro el dignostico... tiene toda la razon..... y yo se que no es de mala gana el comentario....


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 9, 2013)

saludos copañeros, es raro lo que el comenta ya que si no arranca por cd lo debe hacer por usb, que intente colocar un teclado usb externo con el fin de descartar teclas de funcion.



claro esto lo comento creyendo que el compañero sabe manipular las funciones de la bios y coloco las opciones de arranque como debe de ser.


----------



## joanthanyox (May 9, 2013)

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> saludos copañeros, es raro lo que el comenta ya que si no arranca por cd lo debe hacer por usb, que intente colocar un teclado usb externo con el fin de descartar teclas de funcion.
> 
> 
> 
> claro esto lo comento creyendo que el compañero sabe manipular las funciones de la bios y coloco las opciones de arranque como debe de ser.



jonathan: Ya lo comprobe y he revisado las bios una y otra vez... lo que intentare ahora es bootear desde otro usb pero aun asi si tienes otra idea te la agradeceria mucho  de verdad...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 9, 2013)

joanthanyox saludos, danos los datos del portatil.


----------



## albertoxx (May 9, 2013)

Para poder formatear un disco duro siempre tienes que bootear con algo (usb, cd, dvd, disco duro, etc.) sino como va a saber la computadora que tipo de formato quieres ademas la bios no esta capacitada para poder formatear nada.
1) Revisa en la bios si te reconocio el disco tiene que decir la marca y modelo, si no reconoce tu disco solo te queda actualizar la bios o conseguirte otro disco duro.
2) Si te lo reconocio entonces solo cambiale el boot sequence a 1) DVD 2)USB 3)Disco duro en ese orden
3)Pon un CD de booteo Instalador de Windows,Linux, HIRENT'S etc... o usa una memoria USB en la que tenga sistema operativo.
4)Formatea usando la herramientas que elegiste.

B) Si no lograste bootear con nada pero si te reconocio tu disco duro entonces conecta tu disco como esclavo a cualquier otra compu y formatealo desde alli y luego se lo colocas a tu compu y listo


----------



## elratonperez (May 10, 2013)

Hola *joanthanyox*. Parece que tienes un problema con el booteo, por lo que para empezar habría que probar con varias versiones de CD "bootables" y/o varios pendrives con diferente software conectado a diversos USBs. Prueba también con otro lector de CDs. Si nada funciona, puede ser un problema de la placa base. Prueba a realizar un "clear CMOS" y si es posible actualiza la BIOS a la última versión.

Saludos.


----------



## joanthanyox (May 10, 2013)

albertoxx dijo:


> Para poder formatear un disco duro siempre tienes que bootear con algo (usb, cd, dvd, disco duro, etc.) sino como va a saber la computadora que tipo de formato quieres ademas la bios no esta capacitada para poder formatear nada.
> 1) Revisa en la bios si te reconocio el disco tiene que decir la marca y modelo, si no reconoce tu disco solo te queda actualizar la bios o conseguirte otro disco duro.
> 2) Si te lo reconocio entonces solo cambiale el boot sequence a 1) DVD 2)USB 3)Disco duro en ese orden
> 3)Pon un CD de booteo Instalador de Windows,Linux, HIRENT'S etc... o usa una memoria USB en la que tenga sistema operativo.
> ...




Tu ultima idea se oye de maravillas la probare


----------



## joanthanyox (May 10, 2013)

joanthanyox dijo:


> Tu ultima idea se oye de maravillas la probare



no resulto ahora lo puse como esclavo al pc en el pc que lo quiero poner y me sigue reconociendo el problema es que aun no puedo formatear...


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

hola ..si bajaste el hiren"s boot.. dale inicio en el cd ..dentro de el tenes herramientas .que te analizan el disco duro...  estan casi todas la marcas fabricantes de disco durou ............na pregunta ...y la cual no respondiste la maquina te botea en DOS... porque todos estamos con esa duda ???????aporta mas datos.de la maquina ., fotos de la pantalla  .,del error., del bios., del setup etc.... asi estamos seguro de lo que te planteamos como solucion....juan


----------



## morta (May 10, 2013)

joanthanyox hace dos días te pedí mas información de la pc y que expliques claramente que estas haciendo y como, y seguís sin decir nada, o nos estas tomando el pelo te estas pasando de vivo, aparte que es una falta de respeto a la gente del foro que te quiere dar una mano.

Con que herramienta creaste el usb booteable?? por que no es solamente copiar el disco del sistema al pen drive para que arranque


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 10, 2013)

joanthanyox dijo:


> no resulto ahora lo puse como esclavo al pc en el pc que lo quiero poner y me sigue reconociendo el problema es que aun no puedo formatear...


Hola, prueba desconectar momentáneamente el rígido original de la pc y en su lugar colocar el nuevo.
Después verifica en el setup de la bios que lo detecte bien y también la lectora. 
Y que esté activa la secuencia de booteo de disco duro, cd/dvd, usb.
Verifica el cd/dvd de instalación del SO (sistema operativo) que no esté rayado o sucio con humedad o algo parecido.
Al salir del setup cuando la pc se reinicie presiona la tecla correspondiente a la selección de booteo (F2; F8; F9; F10; F11; F12) dependiendo de la versión, o congela el posteo con la tecla "pausa" que está al lado del teclado numérico.
Seleccionas el dispositivo donde bootearás el so de instalación.
Si con esto no logras tú fin, comenta todo lo que puedas para poder ayudarte.

Saludos, atte.: Alex2040r (Técnico en Hard/Soft)


----------



## joanthanyox (May 10, 2013)

morta dijo:


> joanthanyox hace dos días te pedí mas información de la pc y que expliques claramente que estas haciendo y como, y seguís sin decir nada, o nos estas tomando el pelo te estas pasando de vivo, aparte que es una falta de respeto a la gente del foro que te quiere dar una mano.
> 
> Con que herramienta creaste el usb booteable?? por que no es solamente copiar el disco del sistema al pen drive para que arranque



Lo siento si te llegue a faltar el respeto y no para nada les tomo el pelo pense los datos ya estaban dados pero los volvere a decir 

estoy cambiando de disco duro (sata) el problema es que al formatearlo no me lo tomacuando formateo por cd se salta literalmente el paso y me sale iniciar windows normalmente despues sale iniciando y se apaga cuando pongo usb (con simbolo de sistema lo eh echo varias veces ya) lo que me dio a pensar "puede ser el lector" probe con otro lector no funciono despues dije "entonces podria ser la placa"(probe hoidia) y cambie de computador tampoco funciono y asi no puedo formatear el disco ahora lo puse como esclavo... y estoy viendo la forma de instalarle el windows desde este sistema operativo eso seria... si tienes alguna idea te lo agradecería un monton





alex2040r dijo:


> Hola, prueba desconectar momentáneamente el rígido original de la pc y en su lugar colocar el nuevo.
> Después verifica en el setup de la bios que lo detecte bien y también la lectora.
> Y que esté activa la secuencia de booteo de disco duro, cd/dvd, usb.
> Verifica el cd/dvd de instalación del SO (sistema operativo) que no esté rayado o sucio con humedad o algo parecido.
> ...



ya probe todo lo que me dijiste y nada... sigo con el problema ahora monte el disco como esclavo y estoy averiguando la forma de formatearlo desde el maestro para despues cambiar a el esclavco a maestro 

PD: cual es la tecla "pausa"?



locodelafonola dijo:


> hola ..si bajaste el hiren"s boot.. dale inicio en el cd ..dentro de el tenes herramientas .que te analizan el disco duro...  estan casi todas la marcas fabricantes de disco durou ............na pregunta ...y la cual no respondiste la maquina te botea en DOS... porque todos estamos con esa duda ???????aporta mas datos.de la maquina ., fotos de la pantalla  .,del error., del bios., del setup etc.... asi estamos seguro de lo que te planteamos como solucion....juan



Eso mismo hare pondre fotos y la particion


----------



## morta (May 10, 2013)

hace dos días te pregunte *modelo de placa madre y versión de BIOS*, y ya que estamos el modelo del disco sata


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 10, 2013)

joanthanyox dijo:


> ya probe todo lo que me dijiste y nada... sigo con el problema ahora monte el disco como esclavo y estoy averiguando la forma de formatearlo desde el maestro para despues cambiar a el esclavco a maestro
> 
> PD: cual es la tecla "pausa"?
> 
> Eso mismo hare pondre fotos y la particion


La tecla pausa como te dije está al lado del teclado numérico, arriba de los cursores y a la derecha del "enter" en el conjunto de Repág/Avpág.

¿Cómo haces para bootear o cómo lo intentas?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 10, 2013)

para formatear la maquina tiende a buscar el sector de inicio .eso es el dico duro .. es una parte del disco donde esta la informacion del bios de disco si esta mal no te arranca pues tampoco te da el formateo el programa esta coriendo desde la lectora y usa la ram como disco virtual...hora si conseguis mandar fotos del disco duro del lado del conector donde estan los pines de configuracion vamos a empezar a darte una solucion.. pero para que aprendas que no es mala voluntad fijate todos lo que responden y siguen respondiendo ..la proxima ves danos mas datos aporta todo lo que mas puedas y no tengas verguenza de nada.... nadie nacio sabiendo.....asi te damos solucion o diagnostico seguro... juan


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 11, 2013)

joanthanyox saludos, amigo lo que te pregunto morta te lo preguntamos todos que pc tienes danos los datos ya que no es lo mismo un portatil que otro asi sea de la misma marca, unos conectan el disco duro directo a la motherboard y otros la hacen por medio de un flex,si es por flex ese puede ser la falla. danos los datos


----------



## elratonperez (May 11, 2013)

¿Podría tratarse de un virus? Prueba a escanear el disco con el liveCD Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 11, 2013)

amigo  elratonperez ¿¿¿¿ como puedes escanear el disco si la maquina no lo detecta ?????


----------



## elratonperez (May 11, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo  elratonperez ¿¿¿¿ como puedes escanear el disco si la maquina no lo detecta ?????


Francamente, sigo sin entender bien cuál es el problema exacto de nuestro compañero joanthanyox, por lo que siento si he propuesto una tontería. Por lo que comenta, creo que al menos uno de los dos PCs funciona bien, por lo que no debería tener problema para arrancar con un boot CD antivirus y escanear el disco duro problemático.

En cualquier caso, he intentado dar una idea de algo que puede probar con facilidad y que bien podría ser la causa de su problema.


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2013)

Hola.

Veo que estan tirando ideas y el usuario que pregunto *aun no aporta los datos necesarios, y le pido por favor que lo haga*, y que no sigan aportando ideas hasta que él no de los datos minimos necesarios o al menos los explique de forma correcta, con puntos y comas como corresponde...

Aunque ya te lo han pedido y explicado bastante bien y varias veces, te lo vuelvo a preguntar...

1:Modelo de placa madre y version de BIOS?

2:Supuestamente el disco anda en una PC llamemosle A, y lo quieres poner en otra llamemosle B, en la PC B el disco en cuestion no anda o no lo podes formatear, ambas PC funcionan con sus discos pero el disco en cuestion no lo podes formatear en ninguna, es correcto?

3: Que usas para formatear? Un CD de Windows XP? un DVD de Windows 7? Un Pendrive booteable, como lo armaste al pendrive? con que programa? tenes el Hirens Boot CD?

4: Si el disco es reconocido por el BIOS no es necesario saber que placa madre y BIOS tiene, ya lo reconocio, el problema esta en otro lado.

5: Si es que usas algun CD booteable de Windows pero no nos has especificado cual, y aun asi se saltea el formateo en el proceso de instalacion (que no nos dijiste si entra al proceso o no), el problema puede estar en el disco, debes ponerlo en una PC *que ya este iniciado Windows*, es decir, conectarlo en caliente, e ir al Administrador de dispositivos y hacer click derecho y luego click en "Buscar cambios de hardware", una vez que instale el disco vas al "Administrador de discos" y eliminas todas las particiones, apagas la PC y desconectas el disco y lo colocas en la PC donde ira e inicias con algun CD o DVD Booteable de Windows normalmente, o apretando la tecla correspondiente al encender la PC para que se habilite el Boot Menu para elegir con que unidad deseas iniciar.


Hay algunas cosas que no has explicado bien aunque te lo han preguntado:

En ningun momento dijiste si inicias el proceso de instalacion correctamente con un cd o dvd de windows.

Un disco SATA no se puede poner como esclavo, esto era en los IDE, en SATA tenes un cable por dispositivo y se elige cual tiene prioridad de booteo...


----------



## joanthanyox (May 11, 2013)

Bueno ya que muchos me han pedido mas información, me di cuenta que tienen razón y agradezco mucho toda la ayuda que me han brindado. 


Estan son fotos de la placa y discos

DISCO 80 GB (actual)
 



DISCO 320 GB (al cual cambiar)




Conexión de cableado










La placa madre tiene el mismo nombre que el computador es decir: compaq dc7800

Bueno, volver a plantear el problema...


Necesito cambiar de disco duro. el que uso actualmente es de 80 gb (sata <sata 2 el que tiene L si no me equivoco>). por uno que es de 320 gb (sata igual)

Es la primera vez que cambio de disco duro, pero he formateado muchas veces ya.
Procedo a hacer el cambio, y al iniciar me reconoce que tengo conectado al de 320 gb

El problema es al intentar formatear por CD se salta el proceso, y me aparece las opciones de iniciar windows normalmente y de restaurar. si le  a doy restaurar al terminar me dice que no pudo restaurar y si pongo iniciar normalmente se apaga.

Ahora intento formatear por USB. (El cual programo por simbolo de sistema <Lo eh echo varias veces ya y no habia tenido problema, aun asi intente programarlo otra vez y sucede lo mismo...>) y al momento de que cargue los archivos se queda pegado, lo deje esperando 1 hora y nada se queda pegado simplemente.

Probe cambiando el sistema operativo y sucede lo mismo.
probe con otro lector y sucede lo mismo.
Probe con otra placa y sucede lo mismo.

Lo que me da a pensar que el disco esta malo, pero el disco en su computador (el cual pertenece) inicia de lo mas bien sin errores. Lo que me da a pensar que el disco esta bueno.


PD1: hice mi mayor esfuerzo en los temas de puntos y comas... no soy muy bueno en ello.

PD2:Se me olvido mencionar que tengo un sistema operativo de windows 7 de 32 bits y quiero cambiarlo a 64 bits (el cual aguanta mi procesador). Pero aun asi por probar tambien intente con 32 bits y sucedio el mismo problema... ese disco estaba antes  con windows 7. esos son los datos que tengo...

PD3: Muchas PD, perdon por ello. bueno quería agregar que en la foto tengo los dos discos duros conectados, intentando formatear e instalar en ese disco duro desde el otro... pero cuando inserto el CD para formatear obviamente tengo conectado la lectora. Fue solo una prueba la cual no resulto.


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 11, 2013)

Hola, ¿estás intentando reinstalar en ese nuevo disco con el CD de instalación que ya habías usado antes en el de 80GB? 
¿Hasta qué parte puedes llegar con el arranque del CD y en qué punto se traba, es siempre en el mismo lugar o a veces logras avanzar más?


----------



## locodelafonola (May 11, 2013)

hola amigo bueno asi  va mejor la cosa  y asi me gusta .. fijate el dato que te paso ..primero la marca de los discos son distintas  y ¿¿¿¿ y que tiene que ver con esto ????? bueno si te fijas  ninguno de los discos tiene jumper de seteo  y me gustaria si fueras tan amable de sacar unas fotos de la parte de los jumper y me gustaria que le sacaras nuevas fotos a las partes que te marque   aca y tambien  esta otra   y esta   porque me parece que el de 320gb nose puede setear y el de 80 creo que si  pero no estoy seguro hasta no ver las nuevas fotos y tambien saca una foto a la placa donde va conectado el dico duro y la lectora de cd ..juan


----------



## djwash (May 11, 2013)

Bien ahi campeón asi esta mucho mejor gracias!!

A ver, en la mayoria de los discos SATA del mercado (los modelos que normalmente se venden de todas las capacidades) NO se usan los jumper. En las imagenes se puede ver que se usan para limitar el funcionamiento a SATA 1 o dejarlo predeterminado en SATA 2, aun asi este habilitado el SATA 2 en un mother que tenga SATA 1 funcionara correctamente, ya que es compatible, no asi cuando se usan discos de mas de 2TB pero eso es otra historia...

En cuanto a instalar por USB si falla y podes usar unidad optica seria lo mejor.

Cuando decis CD, me da a pensar por costumbre que es Windows XP lo que queres instalar, pero ya que decis que es 7 bueno, es un DVD no un CD pero no importa...

Solo si tienes 4 gb de RAM te conviene poner de 64 bits, si tenes menos, con 2 gb de RAM normalmente no pasa nada pero a veces se pone algo lenta la cosa...

La cosa es si *se salta* o *si se detiene o da error* son dos cosas distintas.

Igual pueden ser dos cosas por el momento:

1: Tenes rayado el DVD de Windows, graba uno nuevo, o tenes la lectora con una falla, usa una nueva o que funcione bien.

2: Esta es la menos probable, pero ya te lo explique arriba, es algo raro que NO suele pasar con las particiones, pero te vuelve loco:

Debes ponerlo en una PC que ya este iniciado Windows, es decir, conectarlo en caliente, e ir al Administrador de dispositivos y hacer click derecho y luego click en "Buscar cambios de hardware", una vez que instale el disco vas al "Administrador de discos" y eliminas todas las particiones, apagas la PC y desconectas el disco y lo colocas en la PC donde ira e inicias con algun CD o DVD Booteable de Windows normalmente, o apretando la tecla correspondiente al encender la PC para que se habilite el Boot Menu para elegir con que unidad deseas iniciar. Estos pasos son para que el instalador de Windows cree desde cero las particiones en el disco.

Estas usando un Windows 7 modificado? Estas seguro que es Restaurar? Eso es de WXP en W7 me parece que es Reparar... Cuando instalas W7 y hay un error te tiene que decir que se produjo un error, no se apaga o reinicia asi nomas, si se apaga o reinicia cuando inicias una PC con un disco que tiene una instalacion de W7 de otra PC, peeeeero, hay veces que inicia de todas formas...



Por otro lado, cuando decis "intentando formatear e instalar en ese disco duro desde el otro..." que es lo que estas haciendo???? Cuando vas a formatear tenes que tener solo dos dispositivos conectados a los puertos SATA, el disco que usara la PC y la lectora de DVD, nada mas, no entiendo cuando decis formatear un disco desde el otro, te referis desde Windows iniciado?


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 11, 2013)

joanthanyox saludos, amigo por eso es bueno la informacion completa del equipo yo pensaba que era un portatil , hay forma que puedas conseguir un disco duro de 160GB de PC o de portatil ya que tengo la duda de la maxima capacidad que soporta el PC con recpecto a discos duros de mas de 160gb, esto es solo una duda que tengo con respecto al modelo dc7800 USDT y hay otro modelo dc7800 SFF que la torre es mas pequeña pero la motherboard es mas potente en toda sus caracteristicas al modelo anterior.


----------



## albertoxx (May 11, 2013)

Si el bios ya te reconocio el disco entonces lo que procede es formatearlo pero ojo no con el CD de windows usa el hirents o algun disco de booteo ya que por lo que puedo mirar si se empezo a instalar el windows en tu compu pero en algun momento la instalacion se interrumpio entones cuando reinicia el CD de windows detecta que ya existe una instalacion y procede a lazar el sistema operativo que esta a medio instalar por eso te sale la pantalla que si quieres iniciar windows normalmente, para evitar eso con los CD de booteo puedes quitarle todas las particiones que tenga creado tu disco y dejalo asi, luego bootea con el CD de windows y cuando detecte que no tienes ninguna particion en el disco procedera a hacer una instalacion nueva, si en algun momento esta instalacion se vuelve a interrumpir ha de ser algun problema de incompatibilidad y tu tarjeta madre o tarjeta de video sonido etc. estan dando conflicto con tu sistema operativo de 64 bits.

Espero que te sirva


----------



## morta (May 12, 2013)

> El problema es al intentar formatear por CD se salta el proceso, y me aparece las opciones de iniciar windows normalmente y de restaurar



Esa placa tiene un chip TPM, probablemente tendrías que buscar el problema por ese lado.

Pone el disco de 320 en la pc donde estaba funcionando, inicia con un cd / dvd / usb booteable, elimina la o las particiones que tiene, y colócalo en tu maquina y proba de particionar y después formatear a ver si te deja.


----------



## elratonperez (May 12, 2013)

Creo que el disco problemático tiene instalado un sistema operativo de cuando lo tenías en el otro PC. Al cambiarlo de máquina, es normal que te de un error al arrancar debido al cambio de placa base. Por eso no puedes restaurar ni iniciar normalmente.

Entiendo que siempre estás intentando formatear con un DVD de Windows. Aunque creo que el problema no está en el software que utilizas, yo antes de nada probaría con Gparted por USB.

Veo que la placa es Sata 2 (3.0 Gb/s) y el disco Sata 3 (6.0 Gb/s). Aunque es una tecnología retrocompatible y no debería haber ningún problema, podrías probar a poner un jumper para unir los pines 5 y 6 para limitar el disco a 3.0 Gbps.

Por último, tampoco estaría de más la opción que comenté antes: escanear el disco con un antivirus bootable desde un CD.


----------



## djwash (May 12, 2013)

Es verdad, me confundi con el AAKS que es SATA 2, al AAKX es SATA 3, prueba como te dicen con el Jumper entre los pines 5 y 6, aun asi creo que el problema puede venir como dijeron antes de la placa madre, que no soporte discos de mas de 160gb, lo cual me parece raro, no deberia ser un problema la capacidad, al menos no me he topado aun con un problema similar, pero es HP y se puede esperar cualquier cosa...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 12, 2013)

djwash saludos , esa duda de la motherboard la tengo tambien porque hay dos modelos pero con diferentes caracteristicas en la cual una dice que el maximo de disco es 160GB y el otro modelo 500BG, si el compañero hiciera la prueba con un disco de 160GB y funciona no hay mas que buscar hay estaria el detalle y si fuese asi no se si actualizando la bios se pueda utilizar el disco de 320GB, ojala el amigo haga esa prueba y se le seguira ayudando.


----------



## morta (May 13, 2013)

Seria bueno que comente a ver como va la cosa si anduvo o no anduvo, así queda algo útil para el próximo que tenga algún problema similar...


----------



## joanthanyox (May 15, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo bueno asi  va mejor la cosa  y asi me gusta .. fijate el dato que te paso ..primero la marca de los discos son distintas  y ¿¿¿¿ y que tiene que ver con esto ????? bueno si te fijas  ninguno de los discos tiene jumper de seteo  y me gustaria si fueras tan amable de sacar unas fotos de la parte de los jumper y me gustaria que le sacaras nuevas fotos a las partes que te marque Ver el archivo adjunto 92146  aca y tambien Ver el archivo adjunto 92147 esta otra Ver el archivo adjunto 92148  y esta  Ver el archivo adjunto 92149 porque me parece que el de 320gb nose puede setear y el de 80 creo que si  pero no estoy seguro hasta no ver las nuevas fotos y tambien saca una foto a la placa donde va conectado el dico duro y la lectora de cd ..juan




Lo siento por la tardanza no tenia internet  ustedes solo quieren ayudarme y yo tengo la falta de respeto por demorarme... perdon...

subire las fotos en unos momentos por que la bateria de mi celular esta muerta...



EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> djwash saludos , esa duda de la motherboard la tengo tambien porque hay dos modelos pero con diferentes caracteristicas en la cual una dice que el maximo de disco es 160GB y el otro modelo 500BG, si el compañero hiciera la prueba con un disco de 160GB y funciona no hay mas que buscar hay estaria el detalle y si fuese asi no se si actualizando la bios se pueda utilizar el disco de 320GB, ojala el amigo haga esa prueba y se le seguira ayudando.




no tengo como probar pero... al momento de comprar tenian el mismo modelo con 160 gb a lo mejor tengas razon... tratare de conseguirme uno





albertoxx dijo:


> Si el bios ya te reconocio el disco entonces lo que procede es formatearlo pero ojo no con el CD de windows usa el hirents o algun disco de booteo ya que por lo que puedo mirar si se empezo a instalar el windows en tu compu pero en algun momento la instalacion se interrumpio entones cuando reinicia el CD de windows detecta que ya existe una instalacion y procede a lazar el sistema operativo que esta a medio instalar por eso te sale la pantalla que si quieres iniciar windows normalmente, para evitar eso con los CD de booteo puedes quitarle todas las particiones que tenga creado tu disco y dejalo asi, luego bootea con el CD de windows y cuando detecte que no tienes ninguna particion en el disco procedera a hacer una instalacion nueva, si en algun momento esta instalacion se vuelve a interrumpir ha de ser algun problema de incompatibilidad y tu tarjeta madre o tarjeta de video sonido etc. estan dando conflicto con tu sistema operativo de 64 bits.
> 
> Espero que te sirva




eso lo tengo que probar muchas gracias


----------



## djwash (May 18, 2013)

Al final que paso? Lo pudiste instalar?

Podrias proba algo mas:

Intenta instalar Windows 7 en otro pc pero con el disco de 320, es decir, en otro PC saca el disco que tenga y colocas el de 320, inicias la instalacion de W7, eliminando y creando las particiones nuevas, luego al primer reinicio (luego de espandir archivos y eso, dice que se reiniciara en unos segundos, se va llenando una barra de color verde en la parte de arriba) mientras arranca de nuevo en el POST apagas el equipo, es decir no dejas que inicie, sacas el disco de 320 y lo pones en la PC HP donde lo quieres poner, no es necesario que introduzcas el disco de W7 ya que no lo necesita...

Hace la prueba y nos cuentas...


----------



## joanthanyox (May 18, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo bueno asi  va mejor la cosa  y asi me gusta .. fijate el dato que te paso ..primero la marca de los discos son distintas  y ¿¿¿¿ y que tiene que ver con esto ????? bueno si te fijas  ninguno de los discos tiene jumper de seteo  y me gustaria si fueras tan amable de sacar unas fotos de la parte de los jumper y me gustaria que le sacaras nuevas fotos a las partes que te marque Ver el archivo adjunto 92146  aca y tambien Ver el archivo adjunto 92147 esta otra Ver el archivo adjunto 92148  y esta  Ver el archivo adjunto 92149 porque me parece que el de 320gb nose puede setear y el de 80 creo que si  pero no estoy seguro hasta no ver las nuevas fotos y tambien saca una foto a la placa donde va conectado el dico duro y la lectora de cd ..juan






aca tengo las fotos

saque mas pero parece que la pagina tiene problemas para subir imagenes la primera es del del disco de 80 y las otras 2 del de 320


----------



## djwash (May 18, 2013)

Pudiste probar lo de mi ultimo mensaje??


----------



## joanthanyox (May 18, 2013)

djwash dijo:


> Pudiste probar lo de mi ultimo mensaje??



lo intente pero la otra placa me paso lo mismo parece que es el jumper como dijo el otro usuario...


----------



## djwash (May 18, 2013)

Cual es la otra placa? que modelo?

Intenta conseguir o probar en alguna placa mas normal, yo tengo ese disco rigido el AAKS y el AAKX y *no se usan los jumper*, cualquier modelo de placa madre asi tenga DDR1 te deberia dejar instalar hasta el primer reinicio, debes conocer a alquien que te haga ese favor, alguien que tenga una placa madre normal, que quiero decir con normal? Que tenga chipset comunes asi sea OEM, que no sea HP, que sea ECS, MSI, AsRock, Asus, etc...


----------



## joanthanyox (May 27, 2013)

Hola vengo a terminar el tema lo que sucedio  es que hay 3 distintos tipos de estas placas y la mia solo aguanta hasta 160 gb por eso no funcionaba agradesco a todos muchas gracias por todo se pasaron : de verdad... muchas gracias


----------



## djwash (May 27, 2013)

Proba esto a ver que pasa:


djwash dijo:


> Intenta instalar Windows 7 en otro pc pero con el disco de 320, es decir, en otro PC saca el disco que tenga y colocas el de 320, inicias la instalacion de W7, eliminando y creando las particiones nuevas, luego al primer reinicio (luego de espandir archivos y eso, dice que se reiniciara en unos segundos, se va llenando una barra de color verde en la parte de arriba) mientras arranca de nuevo en el POST apagas el equipo, es decir no dejas que inicie, sacas el disco de 320 y lo pones en la PC HP donde lo quieres poner, no es necesario que introduzcas el disco de W7 ya que no lo necesita...



Sino, un fuerte aplauso para el que fabrico estos chipset, y para HP que saca al mercado estas cosas...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (May 29, 2013)

joanthanyox saludos, eso fue lo que te comente en epost #31 sobre los modelos dc7800 USDT y hay otro modelo dc7800 SFF, tienen diferencias muy grandes y en especial en la parte del disco duro soportado, no se si actualizando la bios se pueda configurar lo de los discos duros mas grandes es una pregunta que hago si alguien lo ha realizado en este modelo.
de todos modos me alegro que tu duda fue resuelta.


----------

